# Fishkill NY Model Train show Feb 11th 2018



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guys,
The Fishkill N.Y. Model Train and Railroad
Hobby Show will be pulling into the Fishkill Recreation Center on Sunday, February 11, 2018

The show, admission price is $7 for adults and
$2 for children younger than 12, will be
held from 10 a.m. to 4 p.m.

It will be one of the largest Railroad shows in Southern Dutchess county ever. 1000's of square feet of Operating layouts, dealer, vendor tables and so much more.
We look forward to seeing everyone there, We will have the largest # of operating layouts ever along with a record setting vendor table attendance Kids activity's Lego Trains and so much more.
The show is easily located 1 block off RT 84 at Exit 12 in Fishkill NY at the new Rec center.

As usual lots of large scale to be had for all.
*793 Route 52, Fishkill, N.Y*

*Please visit our new web site for details and thanks again for all those who support our events and Model Railroading.*

http://kingstontrainshow.com/f...railroad-hobby-show/


Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone here attend?

Wondering how it went.

Greg - 250


----------

